# National football team



## Judiths

How do you say the national football team of your country?
For example: Argentina: selección

Italy: nazionale


----------



## Lopes

Holland: Oranje (orange) or Het Nederlands Elftal (simply the Dutch squad)


----------



## Drechuin

France.

Name: L'équipe nationale
Nickname: Les bleus (the blue ones)


----------



## Outsider

Portugal: selecção nacional, selecção


----------



## Lello4ever

Italy: la Nazionale
Nick: Gli azzurri


----------



## suslik

*In Estonian:* Eesti koondis


----------



## OldAvatar

Judiths said:


> How do you say the national football team of your country?
> For example: Argentina: selección
> 
> Italy: nazionale



Romania: *Echipa naţională* or simply *Naţionala*
Nickname: *Tricolorii*


----------



## Joannes

In Belgium:
*de nationale ploeg* - *l'équipe nationale*

(nickname: *de Rode Duivels* - *les Diables Rouges*)


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian, it's сб*о*рная Росс*и*и по футб*о*лу / sb*o*rnaya Ross*i*i po futb*o*lu.


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

_Futbolo rinktinė_   or just   _rinktinė _(this word is used in all kind of sport of national teams, e.g. baskelball)


----------



## Honour

In turkish: Milli takım (national team)
Its complete name is Türkiye A Milli Futbol Takımı (Turkish A Nation Football Team) where *A* signifies the premier team.


----------



## min300

we say: 'team *meli*' in Farsi (Persian). ' Meli' means national.


----------



## dn88

Polish:

name: _reprezentacja narodowa_ (I'm not sure if the words should be capitalized, but as a general name I think they shouldn't)
nickname: _Biało-Czerwoni_


----------



## noncasper

Vietnamese:
Đội bóng quốc gia


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*Suomen jalkapallomaajoukkue*


----------



## Whodunit

For German:

In general: _Fußballnationalmannschaft_
For Germany: _Deutsche Nationalmannschaft_

I can't think of another nickname than _Deutsche Nationalelf_ (=~ national eleven).


----------



## Raindog

In Spain we say "La selección nacional" or "La Roja"_ (the red one)_


----------



## Abbassupreme

min300 said:


> we say: 'team *meli*' in Farsi (Persian). ' Meli' means national.


This may be a rather trivial addition, but, to be complete about things, the FULL phrase that is used is "Tim("team" transliterated into Latin from the Perso-Arabic script)e melliye Iran".


----------



## Paraguayan

Paraguay = *albirroja*


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian *-- válogatott [< válogat to select, i.e.: "the selected"]


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:


Formal name: *«Εθνική ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου»* [eθniˈci oˈmaða poðoˈsfeɾu] --> _national team of football_.
Colloquially we just call it *«η Εθνική»* [i eθniˈci] (fem.) --> _the national_.


----------



## ilocas2

Croatian (nicknames):

*repka* - from *reprezentacija
vatreni* - fire (adjective)


----------



## ilocas2

Etcetera said:


> In Russian, it's сб*о*рная Росс*и*и по футб*о*лу / sb*o*rnaya Ross*i*i po futb*o*lu.



In Czech Russian team is called *sborná*. They use it in sport articles all the time. This word doesn't mean anything in Czech, it's just name for Russian team. I guess it was taken from Russian in communism times.


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese: サッカー日本代表(sakka nihon daihyou, soccer Japan representative) or 日本サッカーナショナルチーム(nihon sakkaa nashonaru chiimu, Japan soccer national team).


----------



## AutumnOwl

Sveriges herrlandslag i fotboll/Sveriges damlandslag i fotboll - Sweden men's national football team/Sweden women's national football team. At the moment the women's team have a better FIFA ranking than the men's team.
Blågult - blue yellow is the nickname of the men's football team


----------



## SuperXW

Chinese:
国足 "nation-foot"
It is short for 中国国家足球队 "China's national football team"



810senior said:


> In Japanese: サッカー日本代表(sakka nihon daihyou, soccer Japan representative) or 日本サッカーナショナルチーム(nihon sakkaa nashonaru chiimu, Japan soccer national team).


That sounds quite long, doesn't it? Do you have a shorter nick name?


----------



## 810senior

SuperXW said:


> That sounds quite long, doesn't it? Do you have a shorter nick name?



We would call it 日本代表(nihon daihyou) by leaving out _soccer_.
I don't know a nickname less short than it.


----------



## ahmedcowon

*In Arabic:
*
المنتخب (_al-muntakhab)_ - the selected
المنتخب الوطني (_al-muntakhab al-watani_) - the national selected


----------

